# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Eating Contests

## Disoblige

When you're bored or looking for some shits and giggles, what do you and your friends do for eating contests?

For example:

- attempt to drink 4 L of milk in an hour or less
- eating 3 boiled eggs in under 30 seconds
- who can eat 50 Chicken McNuggets the quickest
- swallow a spoonful of cinnamon
- eat an entire A&W family

Share yours and maybe it'll give some of us ideas  :ROFL!:

----------


## HomespunLobster

Syrup chugging contest

----------


## buh_buh

A dozen doughnuts in 1 hr and you have to keep it down.
4L of gatorade in 1 hr.
I always wanted to eat 100 wings on a wing night, but never tried it.

----------


## swak

hahaha... Brought back memories this thread did.

I remember playing poker with a buds and betting with leftover Halloween candy (had soooo much left and were so sick of candy) - and the loser had to eat the "pot".
 :Barf:

----------


## msommers

Isn't swallowing a lot of cinnamon potentially lethal because of the fine particles having the chance of being stuck in your lungs?

----------


## HomespunLobster

> _Originally posted by buh_buh_ 
> *A dozen doughnuts in 1 hr and you have to keep it down.
> 4L of gatorade in 1 hr.
> I always wanted to eat 100 wings on a wing night, but never tried it.*



Depends on the wing joint though. I've been to some places and had 50 wings and been full, then some places i've had 15 wings and stuff.

----------


## hampstor

We used to do this one all the time. 

6 soda crackers in 1 minute without drinking anything, and you have to eat all the crumbs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saltine_cracker_challenge

----------


## KRyn

> _Originally posted by buh_buh_ 
> *A dozen doughnuts in 1 hr and you have to keep it down.*




Please, I can eat a dozen honey crullers in less than a hour!

----------


## FraserB

> _Originally posted by buh_buh_ 
> *A dozen doughnuts in 1 hr and you have to keep it down.
> 4L of gatorade in 1 hr.
> I always wanted to eat 100 wings on a wing night, but never tried it.*



Gatorade and donuts, super easy

----------


## theken

4l of any fluid in an hour is a little much for your body to handle.

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Isn't swallowing a lot of cinnamon potentially lethal because of the fine particles having the chance of being stuck in your lungs?*



That's ok, none will make it down.

----------


## Penis McNickels

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *- eat an entire A&amp;W family*



I might just do that one on my own.




> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *- attempt to drink 4 L of milk in an hour or less
> *



At Xmas time we used to do the EggNog challenge. The person that could down 2L of eggnog (no rum) first wins the cash.

Most people end up throwing up, we have pics. It's awesome.

----------


## gretz

> _Originally posted by hampstor_ 
> *We used to do this one all the time. 
> 
> 6 soda crackers in 1 minute without drinking anything, and you have to eat all the crumbs.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saltine_cracker_challenge*



I lost $20 to one of my buddies... he did 7, eyes watering, sore throat from all the dry crackers he was swallowing, but he did it... Bastard lol

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by buh_buh_ 
> *A dozen doughnuts in 1 hr and you have to keep it down.
> 4L of gatorade in 1 hr.
> I always wanted to eat 100 wings on a wing night, but never tried it.*



I have a friend who eats a dozen donuts on his way home from the store regularly! Hes a human garborator, he had a ichiban eating contest and ate ~20 bags... I have seen him buy 40 chicken mcnuggets as a snack. Hard to compete with that guy.

----------


## turbotrip

Shots of hot sauce

----------


## MintRacer

one regular mama mia vern's pizza between 3 guys in a hour.

Lets just say we couldn't do it.

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Isn't swallowing a lot of cinnamon potentially lethal because of the fine particles having the chance of being stuck in your lungs?*



Its a really bad idea since cinnamon isn't soluble.

----------


## Darkane

1 Slice of plain white bread in 1 minute.

Anyone know of some places in town that offer challenges? I want to eat a 72oz steak or something. I could wreck it.

PS: Alley Burger D/T - Saw a show on it yesterday. Their truck burger looks big.

----------


## max_boost

You guys are crazy.  :crazy nut:

----------


## Disoblige

Doing the 50 McNugget challenge tonight, eating lunch right now as we speak  :Big Grin:  

I'll report my time this evening haha.

----------


## LadyLuck

Had to look up that first chick from that video you posted sputnik

 

my god!  :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## HomespunLobster

I've always wanted to do it, some donair places will have a donair challenge

its between 1000-2000gram donair, and eat it in less then 45 minutes.

I feel I could do it, but I just haven't had the guts to do it

----------


## Alterac

> _Originally posted by Darkane_ 
> *1 Slice of plain white bread in 1 minute.
> 
> Anyone know of some places in town that offer challenges? I want to eat a 72oz steak or something. I could wreck it.
> 
> PS: Alley Burger D/T - Saw a show on it yesterday. Their truck burger looks big.*



Man Vs. Pig @ the Pig and Duke

The pig is a 20oz beef patty burger featuring ham, smoked bacon, lto, avocado, cheddar and onion rings.

http://pigandduke.com/web/manvspig.html



Must be eaten in 40mins, including the side.

----------


## rage2

The Onion Challenge - Eat a raw onion like an apple.



We had $1500 on the table for that one haha.

----------


## Darkane

> _Originally posted by Alterac_ 
> * 
> 
> Man Vs. Pig @ the Pig and Duke
> 
> The pig is a 20oz beef patty burger featuring ham, smoked bacon, lto, avocado, cheddar and onion rings.
> 
> http://pigandduke.com/web/manvspig.html
> 
> ...



YES.

Thanks you sir.

----------


## speedog

Freshly ground horseradish - I'd be amazed that anyone could put down a teaspoon of that without coming to tears or worse.

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *Freshly ground horseradish - I'd be amazed that anyone could put down a teaspoon of that without coming to tears or worse.*



I probably eat at least a teaspoon of horseradish with every bite of prime rib.

When I am at the Keg I usually ask for 2 extra sides of it.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> *I probably eat at least a teaspoon of horseradish with every bite of prime rib.
> 
> When I am at the Keg I usually ask for 2 extra sides of it.*



 Keg stuff or any store bought horseradish is weak, very weak. Freshly harvested and ground at home is way, way hotter - people have no idea how weak the horseradish is that restaurants serve and store bought is just wimpy.

If one knows where to look, horseradish can be found growing wild in many places in Calgary - one place is along the fence on the east side of the old Highland Gold & Country Club in Highland Park (block or so north of 44th Avenue NW).

We planted our own just to have fresh horse radish because store bought just didn't cut it in taste or hotness anymore.

----------


## know1edge

> _Originally posted by Darkane_ 
> *1 Slice of plain white bread in 1 minute.
> 
> Anyone know of some places in town that offer challenges? I want to eat a 72oz steak or something. I could wreck it.
> 
> PS: Alley Burger D/T - Saw a show on it yesterday. Their truck burger looks big.*



uncle moe's has something

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I tried the gallon of milk challenge with 3%. Went about it the wrong way. Drank over half the gallon in like 3 minutes or so I recall but it was too cold and giving me brain freeze and then I started power puking.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> *I tried the gallon of milk challenge with 3%. Went about it the wrong way. Drank over half the gallon in like 3 minutes or so I recall but it was too cold and giving me brain freeze and then I started power puking.*



My colleague at school drank 4L homogenized with seriously less than 50 mL left and he couldn't hold in the pressure in his stomach and it exploded out of his mouth like 10 feet at U of C engineering department. Before we could even mop it up, some drunk guy slipped and fell on it.

Too bad he went with homo since he could have done it with 2% or skimmed I bet.

----------


## boarderfatty

My Friends and I have our Costco Challenge where we will try and eat $20 worth of costco cafeteria food in one sitting. With Pizza being $3, and hot dogs being $2 it is really difficult

----------


## wintonyk

in uni we had a couple of those kind of things. 

Case Race - first person to finish 24 beer wins. 

The big hungry - In Dartmouth,NS there is a pub called Mic Mac Tavern. Breakfast was - 6 sausages, 6 slices of bacon, 2 eggs, 7 oz steak, 4 slices of ham, hash browns, and 2 slices of toast. Winner usually finished in under 15 min. The other rule was you had to be hungover to participate 

100 wings - I tried this a couple times in uni, but never made it past 72. Tried a year ago at Seanachie for superbowl. Couldn't even eclipse 50. My bro and buddy each made it to around 80. 

Team Pitcher Challenge - 4 L of beer in 2 hours 

Cold shot gunned - Shotgun all 8 cold shots in a pack in less than 5 minutes. 

Most of the challenges we had were all drinking based.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *Doing the 50 McNugget challenge tonight ...
> I'll report my time this evening haha.*



First 40 took 9 minutes 35 seconds, and remaining 10 took another 7 minutes 25 seconds.

I probably could have done it quicker, but was enjoying watching TV while doing it haha. I would estimate that if I tried, I could do it in 12 minutes or less (nothing special). Seen a few people on YouTube do it in 7-8 minutes. World record is 80 in 5 minutes.

They tasted awesome until I hit 40  :ROFL!:  

I'm craving more today though, but just 10 or so.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by FraserB_ 
> * 
> Gatorade and donuts, super easy*



How about 12 honey crullers and 4 L of Gatorade in 1 hour or less  :ROFL!: 

Now that sounds awesome, but probably impossible for most (the 4L of Gatorade part after the honey crullers).

As for eating an entire onion..  :Barf:   :Barf:   :Barf:

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *
> How about 12 honey crullers and 4 L of Gatorade in 1 hour or less 
> 
> Now that sounds awesome, but probably impossible for most (the 4L of Gatorade part after the honey crullers).
> 
> As for eating an entire onion..   *



The 4L of any liquid challenges are almost always going to mean vomitting. The average stomach is only 2-3L in size.

I am not saying that there isn't some freak that can do it... but it would be quite rare.

----------


## Spoons

We made the ultimate man challenge:

I make suicide Habanero wings. They are fucking hot as hell. I mean you won't be shitting right for weeks.

The challenge:

1) Apply Rub A5-35 to your testicles.
2) Eat Habanero wings.
3) Whoever lasts the longest without running to the wash room to wash the Rub A5-35 or stops eating the wings wins.

I promise you none of you will make it past a minute or two.

----------


## clem24

This thread is so full of WTF  :crazy nut:

----------


## sputnik

How about a "don't break the seal challenge"...

Everyone puts in $100 and drinks 6 cans of beer in an hour... first person to break the seal buys the beer.

Last person takes the pot.

Lots of potential for side bets as well.

----------


## sexualbanana

> _Originally posted by Spoons_ 
> *We made the ultimate man challenge:
> 
> I make suicide Habanero wings. They are fucking hot as hell. I mean you won't be shitting right for weeks.
> 
> The challenge:
> 
> 1) Apply Rub A5-35 to your testicles.
> 2) Eat Habanero wings.
> ...



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## kvg

Anyone want to bust a fat line of Kool Aid straight from a packet

----------


## Graham_A_M

> _Originally posted by Darkane_ 
> *
> 
> Anyone know of some places in town that offer challenges? I want to eat a 72oz steak or something..*



Smugglers has a (I forget exactly) but its either a 72 or 84oz steak for $96. It's not a challenge if you can eat it ( as in it's free like the movie "the great outdoors") but I think we'd all pitch in to erect a 50ft bronze statue In your honor, and place it out at city hall if you could down it.  :Wink:  
Edit: oh yeah, they also have a 46oz too I think. Both aren't on the menu obviously, you have to specifically ask the server for them.

That would be a good buy among friends, to split that up with 4-5 hungry people. Biggest steak I've done (as part of a meal) was 40oz

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> _Originally posted by kvg_ 
> *Anyone want to bust a fat ine of Kool Aid straight form a packet
> 
> *



I had a buddy in high school do a rail of left over sour skittle powder from the bag. It was lulz

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Graham_A_M_ 
> * 
> 
> Smugglers has a (I forget exactly) but its either a 72 or 84oz steak for $96. It's not a challenge if you can eat it ( as in it's free like the movie &quot;the great outdoors&quot but I think we'd all pitch in to erect a 50ft bronze statue In your honor, and place it out at city hall if you could down it.  
> Edit: oh yeah, they also have a 46oz too I think. Both aren't on the menu obviously, you have to specifically ask the server for them.
> 
> That would be a good buy among friends, to split that up with 4-5 hungry people. Biggest steak I've done (as part of a meal) was 40oz*



I had to Google how big a 72oz steak was.

 :Drool:   :Shock:

----------


## ercchry

4.5lbs... i can only successfully polish off ~1.5lbs of beef, i would have to be about 350lbs before i would even think that eating 4.5lbs is a good idea  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *4.5lbs... i can only successfully polish off ~1.5lbs of beef, i would have to be about 350lbs before i would even think that eating 4.5lbs is a good idea *



It's pretty much similar to eating a baby.  :ROFL!:

----------


## colinderksen

An old roommates grandma used to make him a garbage bag full of Xmas popcorn balls. And every year we would have a contest of who could eat the most in 24 hours. Had to of been 200 popcorn balls in the bag.
Also a lot of peanut butter sandwich eating comps.

----------


## spikerS

my dad, brother and I would have Jalapeño pepper eating contests when I was younger.

I never won, especially the next day. Beer and ~15 peppers later, I was crying in the morning taking the first hershy squirt.

----------


## bbcustoms

> _Originally posted by kvg_ 
> *Anyone want to bust a fat line of Kool Aid straight from a packet
> 
> *



Paid $20 to a guy to do this years ago, it fucked him up good. I was in tears laughing at this.


Last man standing - Cover your electric stove burner in habanero sauce, set the burner to max and see who can stand in the kitchen the longest. This damn near killed a couple of us.

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by bbcustoms_ 
> * 
> 
> Paid $20 to a guy to do this years ago, it fucked him up good. I was in tears laughing at this.
> 
> 
> Last man standing - Cover your electric stove burner in habanero sauce, set the burner to max and see who can stand in the kitchen the longest. This damn near killed a couple of us.*



hahaha, omg how did you think of that one? Thats a great idea...

----------


## nismodrifter

> _Originally posted by Spoons_ 
> *We made the ultimate man challenge:
> 
> I make suicide Habanero wings. They are fucking hot as hell. I mean you won't be shitting right for weeks.
> 
> The challenge:
> 
> 1) Apply Rub A5-35 to your testicles.
> 2) Eat Habanero wings.
> ...

----------


## alien

One of every level of cheeseburger at 5 Guys Burgers (single, double, tripple, quad) with all the fixings in one sitting: Stairway to heaven

----------


## bulaian

> _Originally posted by kvg_ 
> *Anyone want to bust a fat line of Kool Aid straight from a packet
> *







> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> * 
> I had a buddy in high school do a rail of left over sour skittle powder from the bag. It was lulz*



There was a guy in my class at SAIT who did a line of powder from a Pixie Stick for $5  :ROFL!:  

He kept coughing up and blowing his nose the rest of the day and it kept coming out bright orange

----------


## kvg

Now see if he'll do kool aid  :Barf:  Shits insanely sour.

----------


## bbcustoms

> _Originally posted by GTS4tw_ 
> * 
> 
> hahaha, omg how did you think of that one? Thats a great idea...*



Actually figured it out when some cayenne pepper landed on the burner and the smoke just makes you cough like crazy. Decided to up the stakes with some habanero sauce and it gets intense fast. 

Guaranteed to cough more than you ever thought possible, to the point you are in pain coughing.

----------


## FixedGear

habanero hot knives anyone?  :ROFL!:

----------


## bbcustoms

> _Originally posted by FixedGear_ 
> *habanero hot knives anyone? *



Just a warning, doing blades of it might actually get you on 1000 ways to die. Just the sauce on the burner was like nothing I have experienced before, go give it a try and you will see what I mean.

----------


## kvg

& record it please

----------


## Disoblige

Bump. Any new eating contests? haha.

Btw, saw the onion vid rage2 posted earlier in this thread. How did someone not be able to do it for $1500? So easy..  :facepalm:

----------


## a social dsease

4 lbs of mashed potatoes in 30 mins. Out of 4 guys only 1 completed it (not me). Never again  :Barf:

----------


## Disoblige

Beyond Zoom Eating Contest 2020?

Criteria:
-Speed or volume?
-Food type? (Cheeseburgers, nuggets, hotdogs, whole onion, samyang 5 pack hot noodles, etc.)
-Prize?

Example: 12 single patty cheeseburgers from McDonald's. Speed contest. Prize: Money pot of $5 entry fee.

Why? For the lulz.
Video recorded and posted later for all to enjoy  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

How high were you when you dug up this thread and had this brilliant idea? Very? Extremely?

----------


## Disoblige

Hahaha. I was hungry, yes...
Also I think there should be 1 or 2 reputable members to commentate during the action as well as starting the event + judging.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Tendies. I want tendies.

----------


## FraserB

Should do the Burger Family one

----------


## Disoblige

Question is, who wants to join this? lol. Maybe 10-12 people (if we can even get that many) and a few "officials" to commentate/judge? C'mon guys, YOLO :P

I kind of want to keep costs relatively low too. So maybe like, 12 cheeseburgers, 40 McNuggets with your choice of sauce.
A cheeseburger is 290 calories, while 20 nuggets is 880 calories. So if my marth is correct, that is 5240 calories. Whoever demolishes this the quickest will win, and there will be 1st, 2nd, 3rd prizes? That seems like a respectable amount of calories for a friendly competition.

Burger family might be possible too, but it is quite pricey and more $/calories.

Edit: Or we do a 60 or 90 minute time limit and whoever finishes the most in that time period will win.

----------


## buh_buh

Pig & Duke does a burger challenge. 

16oz beef/pork patty, smoked ham, lto, cheddar, pulled pork, guacamole, smoked bacon, Canadian bacon, grubec, onion rings and a side. $40 if you don’t finish it in 40 mins, they pay for it if you do. I took it down a couple years ago but don’t think I could do it now.

----------


## Skrilla

Hell ya! Id be in for this

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

This is a great idea haha

Maybe 
@rage2
 will break out some of the eating onions like apples skills as a crowd primer.

EDIT - I didn't even realize this is the original thread that has the onion eating in it! hahaha

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I tried and failed the Rita Challenge at the Brewhouse by a factor of about 3 mouthfulls of fries. Everything was dry and oversalted, caught me off guard. Feelsbadman

----------


## Disoblige

> I tried and failed the Rita Challenge at the Brewhouse by a factor of about 3 mouthfulls of fries. Everything was dry and oversalted, caught me off guard. Feelsbadman



Damn, always sucks when you are close.

Any current challenges out there other than Rita Challenge?

----------


## Graham_A_M

> I tried and failed the Rita Challenge at the Brewhouse by a factor of about 3 mouthfulls of fries. Everything was dry and oversalted, caught me off guard. Feelsbadman



You got further then I did man, I had to call it quits with half the poutine left. Burger? No probs. The ultra salty poutine just made me chug water, which didn't help at all.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> You got further then I did man, I had to call it quits with half the poutine left. Burger? No probs. The ultra salty poutine just made me chug water, which didn't help at all.



Word. It was like eating a saltlick. I went through 4 glasses of water trying to put it back.

Anyone considering this, get a coke zero instead of water. Sweetness and carbonation to cut through the fat and salt.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Damn, always sucks when you are close.
> 
> Any current challenges out there other than Rita Challenge?



There's a Pho challenge at Le La that looks impossible and the restaurant fails all AHS checks. https://score.restaurant/city/calgar...ese_restaurant

Uncle Moe's has a "t rex donair" http://www.unclemoesdonairs.ca/

The Pig & Duke still has their Pig Mayhem burger challenge. https://pigandduke.ca/food/food-menu-downtown/

----------


## Disoblige

Damn, that donair sounds good. Might give that one a try one day.
Haven't had the time to try the Rita's Challenge, so will wait when restaurants open back up again later haha.

Pig & Duke one doesn't look physically yummy as it's way too giant, so pass.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Uncle Moe's is at least a tasty restaurant. Never going to try to T-Rex, but I like thier food.

----------


## ercchry

Would have to see this pig n Duke burger... but if 18oz is raw weight of the patty, and there is pork in it, cooked weight isn’t bad, the ham and pulled pork is a question mark though, but sounds like less than a damn kg of donair meat, that’s cooked weight for sure

----------


## Disoblige

Or maybe JRSCOOLDUDE will know...

----------


## Disoblige

With dine-in well established now, just wanted to bump this.

Any confirmed Summer 2021 contests around town, post 'em up.

----------


## Disoblige

This thread is over 10 years old  :ROFL!:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Attachment 98522
> 
> Or maybe JRSCOOLDUDE will know...



That ain't a burger.

----------


## Disoblige

> That ain't a burger.



Bigger than the slider you're eating.

----------

